# Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Dank des Maifeiertags sowie des für einen Kurzurlaub strategisch günstig liegenden Brücken-Freitags wurde genau genommen nur von Montag mit Mittwoch in der PCGH-Redaktion emsig getippt. Dabei entstanden zwar noch keine kompletten Artikel, dafür aber viele interessante Konzepte sowie lesenwerte Berichte auf unserer hauseigenen Webseite. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Hmm, da darf man sich ja schon auf den Test zu "Devils Canyon: Wrong Number" freuen.
Auch wenn ich bisher eigentlich eher davon ausging, dass der Name schon für Hotline Miami resaviert werde. Lasst euch da mal nicht schön verklagen, Intel


----------



## Rolk (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Der Test zu den GPU Kühlern wird schon sehnsüchtig erwartet.


----------



## Haxti (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ist es eigentlich nur bei mir so, dass seit Tagen die kleine Galerie nur noch 2 Bilder durchschaltet und dann kaputt ist? Die große geht aber 
Aktueller Firefox (Version find ich in der neuen Oberfläche nimmer. Dieser kleine Knopf hat den Kohl eigentlich echt ned fett gemacht -.-)


----------



## Addi (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

i7 4790  Haswell-Refresh. Bin auf die Temperaturen und Taktfreudigkeit gespannt.


----------



## KaterTom (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

@Haxti: Habe ich auch gerade festgestellt. Ist eine kleine Schikane für Adblock Nutzer.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Dann sind wir schon mal mindestens zu Dritt. ABP bleibt aber trotzdem


----------



## NCphalon (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Also wenn ich das eine Bild bei Bild 5 richtig als mechanische Rechenmaschine interpretiere (hab sowas mal im Arithmeum in Bonn gesehen) würde ich sagen dass es in diesem "Bookazine" um die Geschichte des Computers (im weitesten Sinne) geht... Keks?


----------



## DOcean (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

totz ABP keine Probleme beim Gucken der Bilder, einmal kommt ein "leeres" Bild aber sonst...


----------



## Tech_13 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Na ja ich kann Raff verstehen, ein solcher Apfel hat scharfe Texturen und eine verdammt gute Kantenglättung. Also ein guter Köder, denn da beißt doch bestimmt einer an.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Interessanter Bericht.


----------



## kadney (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Tech_13 schrieb:


> Na ja ich kann Raff verstehen, ein solcher Apfel hat scharfe Texturen und eine verdammt gute Kantenglättung. Also ein guter Köder, denn da beißt doch bestimmt einer an.


 Aber nur, wenn er noch frisch ist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Haxti schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich nur bei mir so, dass seit Tagen die kleine Galerie nur noch 2 Bilder durchschaltet und dann kaputt ist? Die große geht aber
> Aktueller Firefox (Version find ich in der neuen Oberfläche nimmer. Dieser kleine Knopf hat den Kohl eigentlich echt ned fett gemacht -.-)


 
Dieses neue "Feature" habe ich hier auch an zwei Rechnern. Gewollt ist das nicht, wird bestimmt ASAP gefixt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Das letzte Bild ist ja der Hammer, es braucht anscheinend 2 Mitarbeiter die den Geschirrspüler ausräumen und sogar jemand der mit verschränkten Armen die Anweisungen gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dieses neue "Feature" habe ich hier auch an zwei Rechnern. Gewollt ist das nicht, wird bestimmt ASAP gefixt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich hab das Problem hier mit aktuellem FF auf der Arbeit nicht.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

try again mit adblock

aber die Schikane kann man auch mit adblock blocken
http://pcgameshardware.de.intellitxt.com/intellitxt/front.asp?ipid=11532&mk=4&kwpn=2


----------



## GT200b (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ein ganz seltener Prozessor, eine eigenartige Hundespezies und Marcos alternative Beschäftigung - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Jungs ihr seid einfach die besten . Was wäre Deutschland nur ohne PCGH?!


----------

